# Painting level 5 drywall



## 7407 (Jan 23, 2019)

I,m a general contracter that Is building my own home and I have down level 5 or above to get perfect walls. All of my walls have been skimmed many times to also level the walls and ceilings. I have used drywall mud and durabond 20,45,and 90 as well. My question is what is the best way to paint this drywall? I have parts of house tiled so would like to put one coat primer and 2 finish coats. I would like to roll all coats. But I want the most minimal texture as possible. If I sprayed I would still backroll because if I don’t when I ding my wall I will not be able to match!!! What roller knap should be used and what primmer is the best. I want to use a flat paint on all walls and ceilings ! Any help on any of this would greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

7407 said:


> I,m a general contracter that Is building my own home and I have down level 5 or above to get perfect walls. All of my walls have been skimmed many times to also level the walls and ceilings. I have used drywall mud and durabond 20,45,and 90 as well. My question is what is the best way to paint this drywall? I have parts of house tiled so would like to put one coat primer and 2 finish coats. I would like to roll all coats. But I want the most minimal texture as possible. If I sprayed I would still backroll because if I don’t when I ding my wall I will not be able to match!!! What roller knap should be used and what primmer is the best. I want to use a flat paint on all walls and ceilings ! Any help on any of this would greatly appreciated!!!


Use a very good quality roller and good quality paint. Wooster seems to make some good roller covers. We use Benjamin Moore high solids primer. But there are other good paints. I question why you needed to skim the walls so many times. One good skim is better than many bad skims. But who besides you knows what quality of finish you have. Check finishes with a bright light casting shadows down walls and ceilings and fix problems. After sanding the walls, remove all dust and residue with a slightly damp sponge over all wall surfaces. To minimize orange peel it helps to do a sanding of the walls between coats.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

*fresco harmony*

I have started using a product called fresco harmony, a coloring agent mixed right into the compound ... no more painting the wall. I have been using an off white color I like, Gallery Pearl, and it looks like a soft white suede wall ... you can still paint it if you aren't pleased with the result but I think it looks great. About to use it on a 6000 sf L5 project and I'll get to find out what the market thinks.


----------



## fishingfool (Oct 13, 2018)

The products will depend obviously on your location and what's available. I'm in California and use Dunn-Edwards (Vinylastic "Plus") on smooth wall (level 5). You basically want to use a PVA primer but not one that is too thick. You want it to bite into the surface. Don't worry about coverage with a thinner PVA primer. It's more important to get a good bond. For the knap, use a 3/8" (if available in your area, Purdy makes a good cover). 

FYI, I'm a residential painting contractor. Hope that helps and good luck.


----------



## legendofrock (Feb 13, 2019)

Next time youre doing level 5 try using Continental Gypsums Bison Board and Rapid Decco mud. Both are level 5 finish and saves a lot of time and $$. To finish it off ready for paint I would go with a USG First coat primer and that will set you up for whatever kind of paint your going to use.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

*rapid deco mud*

I can see how the rapid deco might help against orange peel since it is pre skimmed, but I can' see how the bison board helps since it is it's paper you see?


----------



## legendofrock (Feb 13, 2019)

Exactly! Its the paper. 90% of the problems with drywall is finish appearance and I don't know if you've noticed it or not but the painters aren't really the experts on level 5 finishes and how they are applied and achieved. Any help the board can give for a better palette for the painter the better the finished product.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Superchief said:


> I have started using a product called fresco harmony, a coloring agent mixed right into the compound ... no more painting the wall. I have been using an off white color I like, Gallery Pearl, and it looks like a soft white suede wall ... you can still paint it if you aren't pleased with the result but I think it looks great. About to use it on a 6000 sf L5 project and I'll get to find out what the market thinks.


We have been making our own mix using all purpose compound, Admix type acrylic additive, and universal colorants for the past 25 years or so. It used to go into about a third of the homes we worked in. Lately we do mostly level 5 smooth for paint. Or a very light , sanded, sparsely textured skip trowel for paint. As this is the current decorative fashion where we do most of our work. That being said, we have a fairly large private residence where we are currently doing this integral color finish.


----------

